# Folding Chairs..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can purchase 'Folding recliner Chairs' similar to the Lafuma range, but without the hefty price tag?
Ta very much! M&D


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Dont know if they still have them, if they are genuine or look alike but Towsure generally have them at the Manchester Show in January, so probably stock them.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

*folding chairs*

Go on bite the bullet now, or you will end up with crappy cheapo chairs and buy la fuma in the end! been there done that rgds deegod


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello

We tried the Lafuma Chairs at the Shepton Mallet Show as our chairs both broke at the previous weekend & neither of us thought they were as comfortable as they could be. We tried the recliner 5 position type which was supplied without a cushion or foot rest. The seat part seemed to be too shallow or our bums too big. Our bottoms seemed to hang off the back & after a while the seat was uncomfortable. We tried the ones that had the leg/foot rest all in one & were sprung & supplied with a cushion but the sprung part when you sat on it sagged too much. We wondered whether they were all rejects as I remeber Lafuma as being a very good comfy chair.

I rather liked the ones called Lallemonde that someone had at the MList Meet last weekend but whether any one stocks them them in the UK I 
dont know. Please post here if you do . Thanks


Motorhomer


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi motorhomer

My local camping supplies shop sell the Lallemonde equipment range, they are in Hackbridge Surrey if you want their contact detail I'll supply it. Narbonne Accessory in France also have a good range of them.

Price of a decent chair is upwards of £30 but they do last well and as you have said are very comfy.

John.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

We have Lafuma RSXs and I will guarantee that if Kath pushes it back and lies in zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's in no time at all We have had ours for severeal years after going through many others and consider them excellent.

Some of our relations have bought them as well after trying ours about ten chairs to date!

A good deal is from Homestead www.homesteadcaravans.co.uk they are advertising two for £165 at present, that seems a fair deal!

John :wink:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Hi motorhomer
> 
> My local camping supplies shop sell the Lallemonde equipment range, they are in Hackbridge Surrey if you want their contact detail I'll supply it. Narbonne Accessory in France also have a good range of them.
> 
> ...


Hello John

Thanks for that info. If you have their web adress, or other contact details I would appreciate them either on the forum or email:- [email protected]

motorhomer


----------

